# Need help..



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

I hope this is the right place to post. My 18 yr. old (soon to be dead) son took his mothers car for a secret joyride and SCRAPED THE BUMPER . 
I've read through threads, I'm still confused. Should I try and get it fixed or relace it. They are DEEP, there are several. Please feel free to advise on how to kill him. All methods are welcome.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

I would weight the costs of both...sometimes it is cheaper to replace it than to pay the labor of the repair.

If it were my car, and it were just the bumper, I would replace it and not turn it into my insurance.

Afterwards...beat the boy till he can no longer sit.

I do not know what your deductable is, so that is something you might want to consider. I carry a 500 deduct which saves me a lot of $


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *I would weight the costs of both...sometimes it is cheaper to replace it than to pay the labor of the repair.
> 
> If it were my car, and it were just the bumper, I would replace it and not turn it into my insurance.
> 
> ...


Mine is $500 as well. I guess I will just get estimates for both and see which is cheaper. Then I will kill him.


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Just wondering though, can they cover really deep scratches well?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I would have it replaced if the scratches are large. If I'm correct, the bumper is around $200-$300 which isn't too bad. Hit Hardcore up for a price if you want. I would also take your son and staple his scrotum to his bedroom wall


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

no no no, you got it all wrong slurp.

staple his nads to his ass and tape a kick me sign on his back


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *I would have it replaced if the scratches are large. If I'm correct, the bumper is around $200-$300 which isn't too bad. Hit Hardcore up for a price if you want. I would also take your son and staple his scrotum to his bedroom wall  *


I like your thinking Slurp, excellent idea, lots of PAIN and SUFFERING involved...


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

gtw00 said:


> *no no no, you got it all wrong slurp.
> 
> staple his nads to his ass and tape a kick me sign on his back  *


Not bad either!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Even if the cost is above your deductible of $500, better to pay for it yourself. You'll get higher rates as a result, and you'll have a harder time getting insurance if/when you want to change companies.

I'd replace the bumper, it won't be much more than $500 painted and installed. But I'd make "Mr. Stunt Driver" pay for it with a job he gets on his own.


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Even if the cost is above your deductible of $500, better to pay for it yourself. You'll get higher rates as a result, and you'll have a harder time getting insurance if/when you want to change companies.
> 
> I'd replace the bumper, it won't be much more than $500 painted and installed. But I'd make "Mr. Stunt Driver" pay for it with a job he gets on his own. *


No, I'm not gonna turn it in. Mr. SD denies doing it, how stupid does he think I am? So, he won't give me any money. No problem, xmas is coming, but not for him.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

I could sell you a front bumper for $150.00 then you'd have to pay the freight, probably $20.00, have it installed, get it painted, then do what everyone said, kick his ass!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

How much is the rear bumper?


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *I could sell you a front bumper for $150.00 then you'd have to pay the freight, probably $20.00, have it installed, get it painted, then do what everyone said, kick his ass! *


Thanks, I will keep that in mind. I have a friend who owns a body shop, I think I will take it by him and get an estimate first. The scratch is in a pretty inconspicuous spot... Then I will kill my son.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *The scratch is in a pretty inconspicuous spot *


My girlfreind did the same thing. the scratches are also kind of under the bumber and not so noticable. I just had my grill painted and the body shop gave me some left over paint for touch up, I am going to use that. As for the boy might I suggest a hot polka (not sure how to spell it but it is one of those things you use on your fireplace) up his ass...it worked wonders for my girlfreind. She can't sit down let alone drive.


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> *My girlfreind did the same thing. the scratches are also kind of under the bumber and not so noticable. I just had my grill painted and the body shop gave me some left over paint for touch up, I am going to use that. As for the boy might I suggest a hot polka (not sure how to spell it but it is one of those things you use on your fireplace) up his ass...it worked wonders for my girlfreind. She can't sit down let alone drive. *


lol It's poker, and I have one, and it's cold enough to build a fire... Yeah, where it is, most people would have to look for it. But I will always know.


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *How much is the rear bumper? *


Hardcore,
Please help on this. I just got hit in the back bumper this morning by some a**hole in a rusted-out 88 Buick who decided to tailgate me a little too close. Moron bumps me, then takes off. Screw him, I got the plate number. Cops are trying to track him down.

Worst case, the moron has no insurance and I've got a $500 deduct. But, my baby (03) will never be the same.... 

Thanks for the info..


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

DaddySkier said:


> *Hardcore,
> Please help on this. I just got hit in the back bumper this morning by some a**hole in a rusted-out 88 Buick who decided to tailgate me a little too close. Moron bumps me, then takes off. Screw him, I got the plate number. Cops are trying to track him down.
> 
> Worst case, the moron has no insurance and I've got a $500 deduct. But, my baby (03) will never be the same....
> ...


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Rear bumper cover $135.00 plus freight.


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore,
Thanks for the info. One more question, if you'll allow. Would I be able to replace the bumper cover myself? I am by no means a mechanic, but I did install an aftermarket spoiler.

Then I could remove the old one, have the new one painted, and install the new one myself (to keep the out-of-pocket down). Sound do-able?


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

DaddySkier said:


> *Hardcore,
> Thanks for the info. One more question, if you'll allow. Would I be able to replace the bumper cover myself? I am by no means a mechanic, but I did install an aftermarket spoiler.
> 
> Then I could remove the old one, have the new one painted, and install the new one myself (to keep the out-of-pocket down). Sound do-able? *


 As far as I know it shouldn't be a problem, maybe one of these other guys has done it? I would think you put it on and then have it painted, but you may be able to do it either way.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *I hope this is the right place to post. My 18 yr. old (soon to be dead) son took his mothers car for a secret joyride and SCRAPED THE BUMPER .
> I've read through threads, I'm still confused. Should I try and get it fixed or relace it. They are DEEP, there are several. Please feel free to advise on how to kill him. All methods are welcome. *


The bumper being molded plastic, a good body man should be able to sand and repaint as good or better than new. They can use an anti-chip formulae paint additive and extra coats of clear coat to make the thing tougher than the OEM version.
My body shop would charge about $150US.


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Need help..*



SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *The bumper being molded plastic, a good body man should be able to sand and repaint as good or better than new. They can use an anti-chip formulae paint additive and extra coats of clear coat to make the thing tougher than the OEM version.
> My body shop would charge about $150US. *


I called one reputable shop in town, yes they can, 250 quote w/out seeing it. Will get 3 visual qoutes and go from there.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Need help..*



lizzy494 said:


> *I called one reputable shop in town, yes they can, 250 quote w/out seeing it. Will get 3 visual qoutes and go from there. *


Now there's a plan.  
Cheers & good luck.

Oh, BTW... Boys will be Boys...  
I'll bet he's a little scamp, isn't he...  
Share the love...


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Need help..*



SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *Now there's a plan.
> Cheers & good luck.
> 
> Oh, BTW... Boys will be Boys...
> ...


lol "little scamp" is NOT what I would call this kid. I will stop there....


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Need help..*



lizzy494 said:


> *lol "little scamp" is NOT what I would call this kid. I will stop there.... *


He sounds like a normal kid to me. Be thankful he wasn`t hurt. It`s only a few marks on the bumper on a clunking Altima.

You are going to get plenty more marks but no more sons.....



Oh:: BTW sorry this happened to such a nice person, really


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Need help..*



Ratwayne said:


> *He sounds like a normal kid to me. Be thankful he wasn`t hurt. It`s only a few marks on the bumper on a clunking Altima.
> 
> You are going to get plenty more marks but no more sons..... *


Now there's one way of looking at it!  
Yes, I'm glad he didn't really wreck it, it's just that I babied that thing so much and....


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Just found this related thread. May be of some use:

Steps in Painting a Bumper 

Cheers


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Need help..*



lizzy494 said:


> *Now there's one way of looking at it!
> Yes, I'm glad he didn't really wreck it, it's just that I babied that thing so much and.... *


No problem Farrah, just chalk it up as an experience, the marks are nothing. Get the young man a beater to drive.


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Need help..*



Ratwayne said:


> *No problem Farrah, just chalk it up as an experience, the marks are nothing. Get the young man a beater to drive. *


He HAS a beater, remember that wagon? But he beat it up, doesn't run right.


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Need help..*



lizzy494 said:


> *I called one reputable shop in town, yes they can, 250 quote w/out seeing it. Will get 3 visual qoutes and go from there. *


Lizzy,
Any update on this? The quote for mine is $500.    
Obviously, if this deadbeat who hit me has no insurance, I'm gonna have to find out how to remove/replace a rear bumper cover, and get in touch with Hardcore.


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Need help..*



DaddySkier said:


> *Lizzy,
> Any update on this? The quote for mine is $500.
> Obviously, if this deadbeat who hit me has no insurance, I'm gonna have to find out how to remove/replace a rear bumper cover, and get in touch with Hardcore. *


No, probably won't get to the estimates til next week. 500?


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Need help..*



lizzy494 said:


> *No, probably won't get to the estimates til next week. 500?  *


$512.75 to be exact.
5.4 hrs of body labor
4.7 hrs of paint labor
$94 for paint supplies. 

Most of the labor charge is to remove/replace the cover. They take all pieces to be painted off the car before painting. Yikes


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Need help..*



DaddySkier said:


> *$512.75 to be exact.
> 5.4 hrs of body labor
> 4.7 hrs of paint labor
> $94 for paint supplies.
> ...


 It's funny how when you have 500 deductable it always comes out to $500.00. Same thing has happen to me. The only way to beat it is you have to be buds with someone that ownes or works at a body shop.


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Need help..*



Hardcore said:


> *It's funny how when you have 500 deductable it always comes out to $500.00. Same thing has happen to me. The only way to beat it is you have to be buds with someone that ownes or works at a body shop. *


Wish I was that lucky.... Of course, the shop DID say that if I was paying it myself, they could "adjust" the labor rates....


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Need help..*



DaddySkier said:


> *Lizzy,
> Any update on this? The quote for mine is $500.
> Obviously, if this deadbeat who hit me has no insurance, I'm gonna have to find out how to remove/replace a rear bumper cover, and get in touch with Hardcore. *


Hardcore, in preparation for the "Fridays with Hardcore" segment, my request will be on any hints/how-to's for the rear bumper cover.


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Took the car to a body shop today, estimate was 210.00, then took to dealership where I bought the car, 109.00. Let the dealership do it, body guy is in on Mon. It looks absolutely perfect, you can't tell a thing happened. Yayyyyy!!!


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *Took the car to a body shop today, estimate was 210.00, then took to dealership where I bought the car, 109.00. Let the dealership do it, body guy is in on Mon. It looks absolutely perfect, you can't tell a thing happened. Yayyyyy!!!   *


What did I tell ya... Plastic bumpers are the easiest to repair, as long at the damage is not all the way through.
Congratulations...

Cheers...


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *Took the car to a body shop today, estimate was 210.00, then took to dealership where I bought the car, 109.00. Let the dealership do it, body guy is in on Mon. It looks absolutely perfect, you can't tell a thing happened. Yayyyyy!!!   *


Another life saved with the miracle of Bondo!


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *What did I tell ya... Plastic bumpers are the easiest to repair, as long at the damage is not all the way through.
> Congratulations...
> 
> Cheers... *


You were right Mr.Ed.  I so happy!


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *Took the car to a body shop today, estimate was 210.00, then took to dealership where I bought the car, 109.00. Let the dealership do it, body guy is in on Mon. It looks absolutely perfect, you can't tell a thing happened. Yayyyyy!!!   *


I'll have to try this route. Much better than the $500 quote I got from a body shop (mostly for removal and replacement of bumper cover)...

Thanks for the info lizzy.......


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

DaddySkier said:


> *I'll have to try this route. Much better than the $500 quote I got from a body shop (mostly for removal and replacement of bumper cover)...
> 
> Thanks for the info lizzy....... *


I definitely would try, but it depends on where the damage is and how bad. My scratches were just about in the most inconspicuous place they could be, so I was willing to take a chance, I figured even if it had turned out to be a shitty job, no one would really be able to tell. But I had also previously heard that their guy was good, so I went for it. Let me know what you find out.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *I definitely would try, but it depends on where the damage is and how bad. My scratches were just about in the most inconspicuous place they could be, so I was willing to take a chance, I figured even if it had turned out to be a shitty job, no one would really be able to tell. But I had also previously heard that their guy was good, so I went for it. Let me know what you find out.  *


Your son is saved you won`t have to SCRATCH him OFF your list


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Your son is saved you won`t have to SCRATCH him OFF your list *


Well, he barely SCRAPED by missing xmas!


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

DaddySkier said:


> *I'll have to try this route. Much better than the $500 quote I got from a body shop (mostly for removal and replacement of bumper cover)...
> 
> Thanks for the info lizzy....... *


 Make sure a body shop does the repair. We have a guy that does mobile body repair and he works out of the back of his van. They specialize in bumper repair, they tape off your car and paint the bumper in the parking lot. Some of these guys do good enough work that you can't tell by looking at it. Oviously not recommended. Make sure if you go to a dealer they have there own body shop.


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Make sure a body shop does the repair. We have a guy that does mobile body repair and he works out of the back of his van. They specialize in bumper repair, they tape off your car and paint the bumper in the parking lot. Some of these guys do good enough work that you can't tell by looking at it. Oviously not recommended. Make sure if you go to a dealer they have there own body shop.  *


If you get a job done for less than half the price, and you can't tell there was damage, and there is nothing else wrong with your car, why not recommend it? Mine was done inside by the way. Bigger is not always better.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *Well, he barely SCRAPED by missing xmas!  *


Mother`s Car is fixed at last,
Mother`s Son is not wearing a cast,

Mother`s wax will make it shine, 
Mother Lizz says, the Car looks fine.

All is Well that ends Well! the Rat


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Mother`s Car is fixed at last,
> Mother`s Son is not wearing a cast,
> 
> Mother`s wax will make it shine,
> ...


Bravo!!! Not bad for an alzheimers patient.  Thanks Rat.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *If you get a job done for less than half the price, and you can't tell there was damage, and there is nothing else wrong with your car, why not recommend it? Mine was done inside by the way. Bigger is not always better.  *


 The process works I guess I just don't care for it. The paint probably won't stick in the long run. I'd prefer that a trained body person sand it down and paint it in a paint booth. I had both procedures done before and the one done at the body shop was far superior.


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *The process works I guess I just don't care for it. The paint probably won't stick in the long run. I'd prefer that a trained body person sand it down and paint it in a paint booth. I had both procedures done before and the one done at the body shop was far superior. *


Granted, time will tell. If it turns bad, I will be big enough to tell you, so you can say "I told you so".


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *The process works I guess I just don't care for it. The paint probably won't stick in the long run. I'd prefer that a trained body person sand it down and paint it in a paint booth. I had both procedures done before and the one done at the body shop was far superior. *


I see graffito on mail boxes and concrete walls that is done with spray bombs and it lasts through all kinds of weather


----------

